# ko, kong, akin, aking etc



## daviddem

So if I understand correctly, one can use either the ng pronoun after the word or the sa pronoun before the word to express possession:
1) ito ang *aso* ko/mo/niya/namin/natin/ninyo/nila
2) ito ang akin/iyo/kaniya/amin/atin/inyo/kanila *aso*

What is not so clear to me is whether I should use a linker when placing the sa pronoun before the word. Should I say:
3) ito ang akin*g*/iyon*g*/kaniya*ng*/amin*g*/atin*g*/inyo*ng*/kanila*ng* *aso* instead of 2) above?

I have also seen the ng pronoun with a linker used before the word, but so far only if the word is preceded with an adjective:
4) ito ang *maganda* ko*ng*/mo*ng*/niya*ng*/nami*ng*/nati*ng*/ninyo*ng*/nila*ng* *aso*

What among the above is acceptable/commonly used? Can I also say stuff like "ito ang kong aso" or "ito ang magandang aso ko"?


----------



## mataripis

All correct. The last part should be "ang aso kong ito" or ito ang aso ko. Ito ang maganda kong aso.


----------



## Raчraч Ŋuɲan

daviddem said:


> So if I understand correctly, one can use either the ng pronoun after the word or the sa pronoun before the word to express possession:
> 1) ito ang *aso* ko/mo/niya/namin/natin/ninyo/nila
> 2) ito ang akin/iyo/kaniya/amin/atin/inyo/kanila *aso*
> 
> What is not so clear to me is whether I should use a linker when placing the sa pronoun before the word. Should I say:
> 3) ito ang akin*g*/iyon*g*/kaniya*ng*/amin*g*/atin*g*/inyo*ng*/kanila*ng* *aso* instead of 2) above?  Those in #3 are the correct ones. You have to use a linker for oblique pronouns as they are independent words, while genitive pronouns in #1 are enclitics.
> 
> I have also seen the ng pronoun with a linker used before the word, but so far only if the word is preceded with an adjective:
> 4) ito ang *maganda* ko*ng*/mo*ng*/niya*ng*/nami*ng*/nati*ng*/ninyo*ng*/nila*ng* *aso*
> 
> What among the above is acceptable/commonly used? Can I also say stuff like "ito ang kong aso" or "ito ang magandang aso ko"?
> 
> The pronouns in genitive case are enclitics and attaches to the first word of the phrase, even before the relativizer na, thus the form "maganda+ko+ng aso" or "aso+ko+ng maganda", not the incorrect "maganda+ng aso+ko".


----------

